# Replacement Schecter necks



## psyckla5 (Jun 24, 2012)

So I'm thinking about getting a Schecter Damien 7 elite and i love schecters but was wondering if any other companies necks would fit since im planning on making a franken guitar 

i heard warmoth necks would fit them and was wondering if any other options were available

also agile necks on ibanez guitars or vice versa would it fit?



heres some Kieth Merrow for your troubles


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 24, 2012)

To my knowledge there are no off the shelf necks available from other makers that will fit a stock Schecter neck pocket, including Warmoth. The same goes for Agile and Ibanez. 

Of course those companies' respective Strat/Tele copies do have some level of compatibility, but nothing that would seem to suit your needs.


----------



## psyckla5 (Jun 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> To my knowledge there are no off the shelf necks available from other makers that will fit a stock Schecter neck pocket, including Warmoth. The same goes for Agile and Ibanez.
> 
> Of course those companies' respective Strat/Tele copies do have some level of compatibility, but nothing that would seem to suit your needs.



hmm damn well if i modded a warmoth neck could it work?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2012)

psyckla5 said:


> hmm damn well if i modded a warmoth neck could it work?



You would have to modify the body of the guitar more than the neck. Warmoth does not make 7-string necks in common 7-string scales, only 25" and 28.625", so you'll have to modify the body and possibly the bridge placement in order for a Warmoth neck to potentially work. 

Not not go all Warmoth if you're looking for a parts project?


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 25, 2012)

This one guy ordered a Sherman neck for his. I wouldn't recommend doing that at this point though


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jun 25, 2012)

You can custom order a Warmoth neck


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2012)

TheFashel12 said:


> You can custom order a Warmoth neck



To fit a 7-string, 26.5" Schecter? I think not.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 25, 2012)

Max is absolutely right. I've already been down this road with my Schecter


----------

